# Speciality Seat Belts???



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

I am in need of rear seat belts that have the shoulder strap. They are for a convertible 1967 GTO. With the rear seat belt set up, I will be in my mid 40's before I can legally take my two boys for a ride. 
I don't plan on taking them on a cross country vacation but it would be nice to drive them to school in a couple years. 
My local law states that a shoulder harness strap must be used with a booster seat. I would prefer something that does not require a whole lot of drilling and cutting.
Thanks in advance, Brian

Sorry, but I just found a post below. I could not find how to delete this post.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

there was a article a few years ago in a magizine about useing 70,s f body rear shoulder belts in older cars, given you would have to cut and weld the retractors into the rear speaker shelf but atleast the belts would math the classic look of the car and they be safe, i intend to do that in my tempest in the future along with adding child seat anchors, more important to tie the car to em at a early age so it be important to em when there older then it is to not cut the shelf that has already been cut for aftermarket speakers, in my case atleast....:cool


----------

